# Big Green Egg versus Primo versus Kamado Joe



## finyank13

I have read all the threads on here involving all 3 of those smokers mentioned above and did a little research on my own too. I sold my Char-Broil gasser for 150 bucks (sucka!!!!) and added "a little" money and grabbed the Weber E-330. My gas buying is and will be completed forever with that purchase. As I pondered my next backyard cooking apparatus, I really wanted a charcoal grill. I was knee deep in research on what to buy when my buddy came over with his Weber Kettle (80 dollar version) and we smoked ribs on it. They came out OK, but it really rekindled my interest and desire to start smoking again. Knowing that and knowing how labor intensive it was to control the heat on a Kettle I said to myself; "Self you know it would be really cool is to have both in one (grill and smoker)". Hence it began my quest looking into these ceramics in which I found SMF!!

This is my thought process as of right now;

--I like the Primo's but they are the same price as the BGE, and the direct, indirect scares me.

--I love that Primo is made in America, but hate that the warranty is 20 years. For the money I feel that the lifetime warranty should be a given no? The BGE and the KJ has lifetimes.

--The BGE XL is around 1200 JUST for the egg, then extra for extras. 

--You can get the big KJ which is as big as XL BGE for around 900 and it comes with the stand, side wooden place setters, grill gripper and the ash tool.

--I hate that the KJ is made in China, and the BGE is made in Mexico. I generally like to shop American made but the Primo IMO is 3rd right now.

There is a review via nakedwhiz, which obviously is real reliable and used heavily on this site.

They seem to like it. There is one user review on this site and he likes it as well...

I talked to a dealer on the phone who sold both the BGE and the KJ, and he said he is selling more KJ's than BGE, because for the value you just get more with the same production and efficiency. He said the problem with BGE is that you can't buy directly from them, you have to buy from a dealer who buys it from a distributor which tacks another 100 onto the final cost. The last thing I have want to do is hear from everybody on SMF. I ask if you have any thoughts good or bad about any of the smokers above, to please share them with me. Any input would be GREATLY appreciated. 

Lastly I am limiting it to these 3 because I want to be able to have the option to grill, smoke and bake in one unit. I don't think I would want multiple devices floating around my backyard. No disrespect to any of the other devices on here I am sure they all put out award winning Q. Just a personal preference is all, I have lump and gas covered in 2 units with the ability to do multiple things on both.

Off site link deleted by Alesia (SmokinHusker). I saw KathrynN gave you the TOS link in your Roll Call thread and mentioned the "no off site links".


----------



## themule69

I have a BGE and love it. I think any of the 3 are nice smokers.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## finyank13

Sorry about that Alesia.


----------



## chef willie

Not sure if everywhere but the Costco by me had a black egg setup for a lot less than the BGE. I, truthfully, forget the price...maybe 6-700


----------



## appsspec

I can speak from experience since I just bought a Kamado Joe Big Joe beginning of last week. I did a bunch of research, my choices were between the same three you have listed and the Vision Kamado that is sold at Costco.

I went with the Kamado Joe Big Joe based on Value. Everything you get with it is additional cost on the Big Green Egg. I compared BGE to the KJBJ and the construction of the KJ seems much better, ceramic is thicker, bands and hinges not as flimsy as the BGE. Better color choices also with the KJBJ. If you get the Big Joe it comes with a firebox divider that comes in really handy.

Ultimately any of the three is going to turn out some of the best food you have had, but my opinion is the Kamado Joe is a better value.


----------



## finyank13

appsspec said:


> I can speak from experience since I just bought a Kamado Joe Big Joe beginning of last week. I did a bunch of research, my choices were between the same three you have listed and the Vision Kamado that is sold at Costco.
> 
> I went with the Kamado Joe Big Joe based on Value. Everything you get with it is additional cost on the Big Green Egg. I compared BGE to the KJBJ and the construction of the KJ seems much better, ceramic is thicker, bands and hinges not as flimsy as the BGE. Better color choices also with the KJBJ. If you get the Big Joe it comes with a firebox divider that comes in really handy.
> 
> Ultimately any of the three is going to turn out some of the best food you have had, but my opinion is the Kamado Joe is a better value.


Yes the more I read up on it, the more it seems KJ is the way to go, I am replacing my deck this week, after that I am going around the area in hopes some of the pool places will off-load one to me at a deal....

Thanks for your input!!! How was the deal you got if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mrbucket101

appsspec said:


> I can speak from experience since I just bought a Kamado Joe Big Joe beginning of last week. I did a bunch of research, my choices were between the same three you have listed and the Vision Kamado that is sold at Costco.
> 
> I went with the Kamado Joe Big Joe based on Value. Everything you get with it is additional cost on the Big Green Egg. I compared BGE to the KJBJ and the construction of the KJ seems much better, ceramic is thicker, bands and hinges not as flimsy as the BGE. Better color choices also with the KJBJ. If you get the Big Joe it comes with a firebox divider that comes in really handy.
> 
> Ultimately any of the three is going to turn out some of the best food you have had, but my opinion is the Kamado Joe is a better value.


same

also make sure to find a costco KJ trade show near you. Saved $400 off the top just making the drive to a tradeshow.


----------

